# Ideal Lineup



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

What kind of team do the Suns put out on the floor?

I think our best, strongest team to put on the floor will be:
PG) Goran Dragic
SG) Shannon Brown 
SF) Michael Beasley
PF) Luis Scola
C) Marcin Gortat


But, does Beasley get pushed to the PF and then have Luis Scola come in as strong sixth man?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Scola might be your best player. At the very least, he's significantly better than Beasley at this point in their careers. No way he's the 6th man. I also think Dudley is a better fit with that unit than is Shannon Brown. If we're talking ideal situation, though, both Beasley and Wes Johnson would take big strides this year and take over starting spots.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

To be completely honest I want them to try Dragic, Wes Johnson, Beas, Scola, Gortat in the preseason. I want to see Wes with real players around him and see if he picks it up. That would leave Brown(scorer) and Dudley(ball handler) for the second unit. I don't mind Dudley sharing time at running the offense for the second unit.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dudley as the primary ball-handler on the second unit? Have you seen something I haven't in him?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dudley is not a ball handler. I don't know much about Wes Johnson though, so I think Brown might get a chance to prove he can be a valuable starter in the pre-season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wes played with Ricky Rubio and Kevin Love last year, he has played with 'real players'. He just sucks.

Hopefully he finds a niche this year for you guys though - he really needs to improve his shooting. He's a strange case. He's athletic, but doesnt seem to ever use his athleticism in game situations.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Wade County said:


> He's athletic, but doesnt seem to ever use his athleticism in game situations.


Which actually makes me a little suspicious regarding how athletic he actually is.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Dudley wouldn't be the primary ball handler, but he has initiated the offense before. He isn't a bad option, but either way my point was moreso Johnson in the starting lineup. I want to see what the kid can do. He has a tonof ability and natural gifts he just needs to putit together


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Wade County said:


> Wes played with Ricky Rubio and Kevin Love last year, he has played with 'real players'. He just sucks.


Did he start? I thought he was coming off the bench


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

l0st1 said:


> Did he start? I thought he was coming off the bench


He has started 90% of the NBA games he has played in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'd probably go with:

PG - Dragic / Marshall
SG - Dudley / Brown
SF - Beasley / Johnson
PF - Scola / Morris
C - Gortat / O'Neal

Dudley may not be quick enough to defend some 2 guards, but he's savvy and Battier-esque. I'd probably keep him starting ahead of guys like Brown and Johnson - he's earnt it.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> He has started 90% of the NBA games he has played in.


Wow, I did not know that. I always thought he was coming off the bench. Well damn, guess our only hope is a change of scenery then.


----------

